
Ask HN: What are good non-programming jobs for someone with a statistics degree? - michaelthiessen
My wife recently graduated with a mathematics degree, majoring in both actuarial sciences and statistics. She doesn&#x27;t want to be an actuary, and she isn&#x27;t too fond of programming (even using R). A data scientist role is clearly a bad fit, as it usually involves a lot of programming.<p>Additionally, being a recent grad, being able to work with others who are doing the same thing as her would be best. She would like to learn from others who are more experienced, as opposed to being the only one in the company in her role.<p>What are good jobs, job titles, or industries that value a statistics degree but don&#x27;t require a lot of programming?
======
PaulHoule
I think these are drying up.

There is a lot of beautiful math involved with probability (ex. generating
functions) but computational methods mean that the large toolbox of parametric
methods can often be bypassed. Even if I am computing a closed form result for
something I am very likely to do a Monte Carlo simulation to check my work.

One answer is that working on a team she can contribute stats skills where
other people contribute in other ways. I run into so many teams who are
developing a rather typical "bizap" or "social" product who want to do
something "intelligent" with data and have a lot of programmers but don't have
any idea of how to do the kind of charts and graphs that a scientist trainee
would be doing as a first-year graduate, if not undergraduate.

